
California amends rules to push vehicles toward hydrogen, electricity, biofuel - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/california-amends-rules-to-push-vehicles-toward-hydrogen-electricity-biofuel/
======
Gibbon1
> One area of transportation that doesn't quite fit into that model is
> aviation, but that sector is hard to decarbonize.

One way to reduce carbon emission from aviation is to build high speed rail,
which is universally electric.

